# Food Safety News - 04/30/2021



## daveomak.fs (Apr 30, 2021)

*Federal report focuses on ongoing pathogen threat from raw flour*
By News Desk on Apr 30, 2021 12:05 am Warnings are now appearing on the flaps of flour packages. “Cook before sneaking a taste,” says one. Another says “Flour is raw. Please cook fully before enjoying.” And the April 23 edition of Morbidity and Mortality Weekly Report (MMWR) turned its “Note from the Field” section to a closer look at outbreaks involving flour. “Multistate Outbreak... Continue Reading


*Germany records Salmonella infections linked to poultry meat*
By Joe Whitworth on Apr 30, 2021 12:03 am German officials have urged people to follow hygiene rules and take care when handling raw meat following a number of Salmonella infections linked to poultry. The number of confirmed people sick stands at more than 20 in six federal states which is up from the six mentioned in a European Centre for Disease Prevention and... Continue Reading


*Montana Legislature sends ‘Local Food Choice Act’ to governor; no license needed*
By Dan Flynn on Apr 30, 2021 12:01 am Tne Montana Local Food Choice Act is on the governor’s desk. It passed on the third and final readings in the House, 70-20, and the Senate, 32 to 18. Republican Gov. Greg Gianforte will likely sign it, and it will immediately become law with his signature. Sponsored by state Sen. Greg Hertz, R-Flathead Lake, the... Continue Reading


----------

